# Did they take your tivo??



## webmasterangie (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok this has been really bugging me! When I moved here 2 months ago Directv told me I had to upgrade my tivo dvr because it would not work with the new dish they would be installing. Was this the truth? They also took my tivo and gave me the new R15-300 piece of crap. That was my tivo I paid for not leased! Then I had to sign a 2 year contract and pay to lease this thing. I think I was ripped off! Is this what they normally do?? I guess there is no way I can trade back now. I really hate this thing!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

1) No... Your TiVo would have worked with any dish... Unless you happened to have one of the very first Series 1 DTivos

2) They shouldn't have taken your DTivo.

No, it is not normally what they do...

And DirecTV would have had you ship it back directly to them... The installer is not to take any existing hardware receivers with them.


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

webmasterangie said:


> Ok this has been really bugging me! When I moved here 2 months ago Directv told me I had to upgrade my tivo dvr because it would not work with the new dish they would be installing. Was this the truth? They also took my tivo and gave me the new R15-300 piece of crap. That was my tivo I paid for not leased! Then I had to sign a 2 year contract and pay to lease this thing. I think I was ripped off! Is this what they normally do?? I guess there is no way I can trade back now. I really hate this thing!


 Simply, You Got Robbed w/o a pistol in a sea of lies.

I recommend DO NOT let this go either.

I know 0f a few stories around here where these "kids" did the same thing and also some where they took E* EQ also.

File a theft of property charge on their ass /or theft by deception.

What you experienced is defined BY LAW.

Call D*, call the Install outfit , AND call your Lawyer.

Who Was the IC (install company) btw??


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

D-Bamatech said:


> Simply, You Got Robbed w/o a pistol in a sea of lies.
> 
> I recommend DO NOT let this go either.
> 
> ...


Before you call your local attorney or the police to file a report..

Call DirecTV to see if you can get it straighted out first.


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

I just wanted some clarification here. I am having a HR20 installed tomorrow and deactivating an R15. The Directv rep on the phone said I should give the R15 to the installer. The work order online even says it is a swap. Should I not give the installer the R15? Should I call Directv again and verify? I hate the hold times.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Since your R15, is most likely a lease...

That is probably correct.


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

It is certainly a leased receiver. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## FlugPoP (Jan 5, 2006)

The installer wanted to take my Sony HD-100 away. And I told him that I owned that receiver and he couldn’t take it. And he dropped the subject.

I am assuming he wanted it probably because he resells them on eBay.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sounds like the installer got himself a free tivo, which he wiil probably try to sell. :whatdidid

My question is, if you owned the tivo, why did you let the installer take your property?


----------



## Mike22NYR (Dec 4, 2006)

I had my Tivos stolen from my home too----after two straight noshows----directtv finally showed up at my home when I was at work. My wife told the installer to leave the Tivos and when she came down the stairs---the installer was gone and so were my two Tivos. Ive calleds Directv weekly about this issue since Sept 27 and every time I called, they tell me that there is nothing that they can do since it is a private installation company.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Mike22NYR said:


> Ive calleds Directv weekly about this issue since Sept 27 and every time I called, they tell me that there is nothing that they can do since it is a private installation company.


Eventually it will sink in. The best you can expect from DirecTV is the name and phone number of the install company. Your beef is with the installer.

Did anyone sign any documents like a work ticket?


----------



## earthymoon (Nov 21, 2006)

FlugPoP said:


> The installer wanted to take my Sony HD-100 away. And I told him that I owned that receiver and he couldn't take it. And he dropped the subject.
> 
> I am assuming he wanted it probably because he resells them on eBay.


Nah, he's probably use to picking up so many lease receivers now that you just reminded him some people still own their recievers or he could have been new and you were his first customer with owned equipment.


----------



## WalkGood (Nov 18, 2006)

earthymoon said:


> Nah, he's probably use to picking up so many lease receivers now that you just reminded him some people still own their recievers or he could have been new and you were his first customer with owned equipment.


I doubt that. Either D* refurbs them or he resells them himself.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

earthymoon said:


> Nah, he's probably use to picking up so many lease receivers now that you just reminded him some people still own their recievers or he could have been new and you were his first customer with owned equipment.


Given that most who leased a receiver still have 15 months or more left on their programming contract, I'm doubtful. Leased receivers are usually returned by the customer in a return box.


----------

